

Ask HN: My idea is already taken. What should I do? - vsakos

A few months ago a friend of mine and I had an idea for a smartphone oriented social networkish project. We did some research, but it looked like it&#x27;s unique (it isn&#x27;t, we just didn&#x27;t know the right keywords for searching). We started documenting the idea, writing down everything we thought about so that we don&#x27;t miss any piece of the idea during development, but we didn&#x27;t wrote any code.<p>Today I did some more digging, and found out that the idea is far from unique. I found some projects&#x2F;apps that are mostly the same as our would be, but almost all of them are dead, it seems like no one is using them.<p>Now, I&#x27;m wondering what should we do. Why are these apps dead? Is it the realization or the idea? If the first, there might be chances that we can create something good that people will love, but if it&#x27;s the idea, then maybe there is no market for that and we should abandon it too.
======
PaulHoule
It's an interesting situation to be in and it takes deep thinking.

Before 2000 a large number of services that offered bookmarks on the server-
side had failed, up to the point where it was on everybody's list of "ideas
that don't work".

Then delicious came along and it did work. (Then Yahoo got involved, and...)

If these apps are dead, the people behind them might be interested in talking
about their experience and you might learn something. It is worth a shot.

------
theophrastus
I had a boss who was fond of saying: "If you have (only) one idea, you deserve
to have it taken from you", (he also had other similar cheery pronouncements).
That being said, if you're confident of the "almost all of [the others] are
dead" then _full steam ahead_ while trying to advertise why _" this time it's
different."_

------
techjuice
Most of the time it is not the idea it is the implementation and follow
through to make something successful. Most give up or do not have the proper
base to follow through for the long term in nurturing and building the idea
into a production ready product, market, advertise and get users engaged into
it. The worst part about implementation is normally adding too many features
cutting quality for quantity.

------
z3t4
Try the apps out and use them for a while. You will soon know what is wrong.

But sometimes, it's just about timing and luck. As an example, articles on HN
often get reposted. And the amount of up-votes they receive can vary a lot.
Some times front news articles are re-posts from last month that didn't
receive any up-votes.

------
contechual
Co-sign to what everyone said to try the apps.

After you get the feedback, create a small tweak in your iteration of the idea
and analyze the potential.

Here I'll throw out an idea I had in a while, keep in mind I barely know how
to code or even develop a tech start-up in the first place.

Privatized URL Analytics, yes there's Google and Bit.ly but what I'm saying is
take Bit.ly's platform and integrate it with Google Analytics and you'll get
one hell of a URL tracker. Sadly, nothing exists (as far as I know of). Would
love to help develop and extrapolate the idea but that's as far as I could
take it.

If there's such a URL platform, can anyone share what that is, so I may test
it? Thanks and good luck with the idea.

~~~
fananta
Doesn't Bitly do this already? They give some (light) analytics for each short
url.

~~~
contechual
Bit.ly does give analytics but it isn't as insightful as Google's.

It's sort of the same reason why, people love Kiss Metrics as opposed to using
the internal analytics on a CMS like Wordpress.

Whereas Google's downfall is when you use their service, all URLs are public
and can be traced to the source.

Hope this clarifies my preference.

------
australis
Ideas are worth $0

Find out why the other apps failed. Firstly just the two of you thinking, then
perhaps try contacting the previous builders (though initially, maybe not from
the angle of "we're going to make it work better this time"). You might think
of things they didn't.

------
seekingcharlie
Have you actually spoken to any users that would use this app? Would you use
this app yourself?

I only ask because generally competition in a market is never a bad thing,
rather, it means that there is a true user need.

Why are these previously release apps now dead?

------
Throwaway90283
Simple answer. Download the apps from your top competitors and start using
them. When you get bored of them and quit in an hour, or a week, you'll know
why they're dead.

------
jordsmi
Almost every idea is taken. Do it better than the people who have done it
before

------
webstartupper
If you can find the contact information for the app owners, you could maybe
email them directly and find out what went wrong. There could be some pitfalls
that you only get to see once you execute the idea.

